# M235I Telematic Control Unit (TCB) upgraded to 4G SOS button not working Dealer can't fix.?



## NYM235I (Oct 20, 2018)

My car was eligible for the complimentary TCB upgrade. 
Dealer service installed it last week. 
SOS button not working. 
Online services are working.
Dealer service has had the car for three days with no resolution.

Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## NYM235I (Oct 20, 2018)

RESOLVED


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

NYM235I said:


> RESOLVED


Instead of writing "resolved" you should put how you solved it.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYM235I (Oct 20, 2018)

BMW had to re synchronize my connected drive subscription with the new unit. 
Then I had to update connected drive in the car and do a hard reset by holding the volume button for 70 seconds. The unit goes on and off twice. 
The widgets (clock and weather) still don’t always come up and it says no connection. 
SOS button does work now.
Hope this helps.


----------

